# Problema en la carga del sistema con la unidad root

## Jentu

Hola, habia terminado la instalacion y he tenido un problema con la carga diciendome lo siguiente:

Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device ...

Could not find the root block device in . /dev/sda3

y me pide que escriba otra opcion que no es otra que /dev/sda3

El particionado esta asi:

/dev/sda1 - /boot

/dev/sda2 - /swap

/dev/sda3 - /

En el grub lo tengo asi:

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage ....

title .....

root (hd0,0)

kernel imagen-nucleo root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi apic=on nosmp nodmraid udev

initrd  .....

y el fstab asi:

/dev/BOOT       /dev          ext3            default,relatime                   1      2

/dev/ROOT       /                 ext3            relatime,error=remount ro           0      1

/dev/swap        none         swap           sw           0       0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom         auto           user,auto,ro               0        0

Agradeceria ayuda por si se me esta pasando algo que no me estoy dando cuenta, un saludo

----------

## Coghan

Revisas el fstab, donde dice /dev/BOOT debe ir /dev/sda1 y los mismo con /dev/ROOT que debe ir /dev/sda3

----------

## Jentu

Me hace lo mismo, es mas aunque no estuviese determinado en fstab si me pregunta por otro valor cuando me da el error y le respondo /dev/sda3, me cojera el valor aunque solo sea para el reinicio actual, pero me sigue dando el error.

Tambien he mirado el mtab pero parece estar todo correctamente aunque tampoco creo que sea relevante, no se por donde mirar ..

----------

## Coghan

Lo más probable es que te falte compilar el kernel con soporte para tu controladora de discos. Han habido varios hilos similares en este foro no hace mucho, busca un poco por el foro, indica que controlodarora usas para poder indicarte que driver debes activas.

----------

## Jentu

Es un Hitachi SCSI con conexion IDEen el disco pone (ATA/IDE), de todas formas ¿ Hay alguna lista donde poder mirar los modulos y sus hardwares ?

----------

## Coghan

Desde el liveCD lanza lspci -vpara listar tu harware detectado y lsmod para ver los módulos cargados.

De todas formas es muy probable que el kernel te lo detecte como /dev/hda si es IDE.

----------

## Jentu

En la version 2007.0 en el liveCD me lo detectaba como hda pero pero despues, cuando cambiaba de entorno cambiaba a sda y en 2008.0 siempre aparece como sda

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

	Subsystem: EPoX Computer Co., Ltd. Unknown device 4002

	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

	I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

	I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

	I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

	I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

	Memory at 88000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

Module                  Size  Used by

bridge                 51992  0 

llc                     9524  1 bridge

radeon                116000  2 

drm                    76596  3 radeon

snd_seq_oss            31808  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      8992  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                49104  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9804  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38208  0 

snd_mixer_oss          17504  1 snd_pcm_oss

dock                   12336  0 

video                  20752  0 

backlight               7172  1 video

output                  5696  1 video

ac                      8132  0 

battery                15652  0 

8139too                27552  0 

8139cp                 23776  0 

mii                     7264  2 8139too,8139cp

snd_intel8x0           34108  1 

snd_ac97_codec         96164  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                4096  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                69252  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              23300  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    51268  11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore               9600  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         12040  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

shpchp                 33204  0 

pci_hotplug            29792  1 shpchp

parport_pc             39780  0 

parport                36392  1 parport_pc

floppy                 56452  1 

analog                 13472  0 

gameport               16520  1 analog

pcspkr                  5152  0 

i2c_i801               11088  0 

i2c_core               24384  1 i2c_i801

fan                     6756  0 

intel_agp              25428  1 

agpgart                33864  2 drm,intel_agp

thermal                18108  0 

processor              39560  1 thermal

button                 10416  0 

tg3                   106244  0 

e1000                 114368  0 

raid10                 24512  0 

raid456               124176  0 

async_memcpy            4736  1 raid456

async_xor               5984  1 raid456

xor                    16456  2 raid456,async_xor

async_tx                9836  3 raid456,async_memcpy,async_xor

raid1                  24608  0 

raid0                  10112  0 

dm_bbr                 14080  0 

dm_snapshot            19172  0 

dm_mirror              23744  0 

dm_mod                 58116  3 dm_bbr,dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

sbp2                   23912  0 

ohci1394               32592  0 

ieee1394               87384  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd              14048  0 

usbhid                 30272  0 

ohci_hcd               26724  0 

ssb                    33092  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               25520  0 

usb_storage            79904  0 

ehci_hcd               34572  0 

usbcore               136300  7 sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

lpfc                  215952  0 

qla2xxx               163524  0 

megaraid_sas           29712  0 

megaraid_mbox          32400  0 

megaraid_mm            12512  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               38856  0 

aacraid                64036  0 

sx8                    19660  0 

DAC960                 68168  0 

cciss                  36772  0 

cpqarray               22148  0 

3w_9xxx                33476  0 

3w_xxxx                27040  0 

mptsas                 37448  0 

scsi_transport_sas     31584  1 mptsas

mptfc                  19940  0 

scsi_transport_fc      43556  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

mptspi                 22056  0 

mptscsih               35360  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                72836  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                29632  0 

dc395x                 33612  0 

qla1280               117868  0 

dmx3191d               14176  0 

sym53c8xx              72244  0 

qlogicfas408            8896  0 

aha152x                36720  0 

advansys               79200  0 

initio                 19044  0 

BusLogic               67284  0 

arcmsr                 24256  0 

aic7xxx               158872  0

----------

## Coghan

El LiveCD utiliza para este driver la siguiente configuración:

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

    <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers  --->  

        <*>   Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support 

```

Puedes activarlo en tu kernel y usar /dev/sda en tu fstab o por el contrario utilizar /dev/hda en tu fstab y activar este driver.

```
Device Drivers  --->  

    <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  ---> 

        <*>     Intel PIIXn chipsets support 
```

----------

## Txema

¿Una preguntilla, para qué tanta opción en grub?

yo tengo esto (la partición es casi igual que la tuya, solo tengo una partición más: /home):

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/sda2 noapic noapictimer
```

Y me va perfectamente, ¿para qué sirve todo lo demás?

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Una preguntilla, para qué tanta opción en grub?

 

El kernel arranca e inicia el sistema desde un ramdisk. Seguramente de los generados por genkernel.

----------

## Txema

Oh, gracias por la información  :Wink: 

----------

## demostenes

Se han dado casos en que el live-cd reconoce unidades como sdaX pero luego cuando tu ya tienes tu sistema montado las ve como hdaX. Al menos antiguamente... pero yo seguiria la sugerencia de Coghan

```
Revisas el fstab, donde dice /dev/BOOT debe ir /dev/sda1 y los mismo con /dev/ROOT que debe ir /dev/sda3
```

----------

## Jentu

me pasaba al reves primero hda y luego sda.

El genkernel tiene ya activado esas 2 opciones del kernel solo que una de ellas esta como modulo y el otro como parte sustancial, pero estan las 2 opciones por lo que veo dificil que funcione pero de momento estoy compilandolo haber que hace si alguien se le ocurre alguna otra cosa que pueda ser, se agradeceria

----------

## Coghan

No creo que te sea necesario activar los dos, elige uno u otro y siempre con el <*> y no como módulo de lo contrario el núcleo no será capaz de montar tu partición raíz hasta que no tenga el controlador y el módulo se encuentra en tu partición raíz.

----------

## Jentu

uno como modulo, los 2 en el monolitico, el que me interesa realmente ( aparentemente ) como monolitico, y nada de nada; de todas formas el que me interesa es para sda pero que no determina scsi sino conexion Serial ATA cuando yo tengo IDE, pero bueno he probado todas las posibilidades, he mirado los sistemas de archivos activados, que esta hasta ext4 ( si llego a saber, lo hubiese probado primero ) y no se, no se me ocurre nada, ya que el genkernel se supone que es un nucleo generico ....

----------

## gringo

y has probao con poner sólo el que te interesa dejando desactivado por completo el driver IDE ?

de todas formas una cosa que dices mas arriba :

 *Quote:*   

> Es un Hitachi SCSI con conexion IDEen el disco pone (ATA/IDE)

 

no será un disco scsi o una controladora extra de esas pinchada en un pci, no ?

Mas que nada por aclararlo porque con lo que te dice Coghan debería haberse solucionado.

saluetes

----------

## Jentu

nada de controladora extra para PCI o de esas para ampliar el numero de puertos IDE. Tiene interfaz SCSI con conexion IDE.

Y si he probado solo con el que me interesa pero nada, he revisado el fstab 30 veces, he probado con la otra opcion del nucleo y con hda en fstab, he probado y revisado todo lo que pienso que puede influir, pero nada de nada .....

De todas formas formas creo que el problema no esta en el nucleo ya que esta casi todo actrivado para que abarque muchos hardwares, y pienso que pueda ser algun archivo de configuracion, algun ejemplo de fstab ? , o algo no se

----------

## Coghan

Para estar seguros de que disco tienes arranca con el liveCD y según estés en la consola lanza el comando dmesg y pega la salida a un pastebin para que podamos verla, con esto veremos como está detectando todo tu harware el núcleo del liveCD.

También podríamos ver tu grurb.conf y tu /etc/fstab completos por si vemos algún error.

Se me ocurre que dejes por ahora genkernel e instales el núcleo compilado a mano para poder ir paso a paso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Jentu wrote:*   

> nada de controladora extra para PCI o de esas para ampliar el numero de puertos IDE. Tiene interfaz SCSI con conexion IDE.

 

Hasta donde yo se eso no existe, o es SCSI o es IDE, puede ser un disco SCSI II de los que usaban una conexión muy similar a la IDE pero con 16 pines mas quizás? De todas formas, en aquella época hitachi no manufacturaba discos como hitachi si no como IBM, es improbable... Aparte la controladora que posteaste en la salida del comando lspci es una IDE común y silvestre.

Será que tu placa madre tiene además una vieja controladora promise en modo raid y por eso crees que tu disco es SCSI? 

Como dice coghan, pegá los archivos completos de configuración y la salida completa de lspci a ver si además hay una controladora promise o algo parecido en donde esté enchufado el disco...

Salud!

----------

## Jentu

gentoo@livecd /mnt $ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r5 (root@miranda) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.0.2)) #1 SMP Thu Jun 26 18:36:15 UTC 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff0000 - 000000007fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000007fff3000 - 0000000080000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

1151MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f51e0

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 524272) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   524272

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   524272

On node 0 totalpages: 524272

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 2303 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 292593 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F6D50, 0014 (r0 IntelR)

ACPI: RSDT 7FFF3000, 002C (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: FACP 7FFF3040, 0074 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: DSDT 7FFF30C0, 3FCC (r1 INTELR AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS 7FFF0000, 0040

ACPI: APIC 7FFF70C0, 0068 (r1 IntelR AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:7ec00000)

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 520177

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo doscsi

mapped APIC to ffffb000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffa000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0725000 soft=c06e5000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2019.999 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 2052996k/2097088k available (3857k kernel code, 42892k reserved, 1819k data, 316k init, 1179584k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffc74000 - 0xfffff000   (3628 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc0692000 - 0xc06e1000   ( 316 kB)

      .data : 0xc04c4762 - 0xc068b6dc   (1819 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc04c4762   (3857 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4043.21 BogoMIPS (lpj=20216052)

Security Framework initialized

Capability LSM initialized

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Hyper-Threading is disabled

CPU: After all inits, caps: 3febfbff 00000000 00000000 0000b080 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 19k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz stepping 04

Total of 1 processors activated (4043.21 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

net_namespace: 64 bytes

Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4c0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

* The chipset may have PM-Timer Bug. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. If you are sure your timer does not have

* this bug, please use "acpi_pm_good" to disable the workaround

PCI quirk: region 0400-047f claimed by ICH4 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 0480-04bf claimed by ICH4 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 *4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

system 00:01: ioport range 0xb78-0xb7b has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xf78-0xf7b has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xa78-0xa7b has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xe78-0xe7b has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xbbc-0xbbf has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0xfbc-0xfbf has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:01: ioport range 0x294-0x297 has been reserved

system 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x4bf could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xcd000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x7fff0000-0x7fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0x100000-0x7ffeffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffb7ffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xfff00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:0d: iomem range 0xe0000-0xeffff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e2000000-e3ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

checking if image is initramfs...<7>Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

 it is

Freeing initrd memory: 18613k freed

Machine check exception polling timer started.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1219308172.000:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:0 :Cool:  installed

Lock_Nolock (built Jun 26 2008 18:35:1 :Cool:  installed

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

intel_rng: FWH not detected

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd0000000, mapped to 0xf8d00000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:579a

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c582e, set palette = c00c587a

vesafb: pmi: ports = 9010 9016 9054 9038 903c 905c 9000 9004 90b0 90b2 90b4 

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.12

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.1 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xf000 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xf008 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-6: HDS722540VLAT20, V31OA6MA, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: 80418240 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

ata1.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GSA-H58N, 1.03, max UDMA/66

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/66

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HDS722540VLAT20  V31O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80418240 512-byte hardware sectors (41174 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80418240 512-byte hardware sectors (41174 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 0:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H58N 1.03 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1

rtc_cmos 00:03: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one month

EDAC MC: Ver: 2.1.0 Jun 26 2008

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

rtc_cmos 00:03: setting system clock to 2008-08-21 08:42:55 UTC (1219308175)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 316k freed

ata1: soft resetting link

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.01: configured for UDMA/66

ata1: EH complete

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80418240 512-byte hardware sectors (41174 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 80418240 512-byte hardware sectors (41174 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input2

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

b1: revision 1.1.2.2

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

qlogicfas: no cards were found, please specify I/O address and IRQ using iobase= and irq= options<6>seagate: ST0x/TMC-8xx not detected.

Failed initialization of WD-7000 SCSI card!

NCR53c406a: no available ports found

sym53c416.c: Version 1.0.0-ac

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.06

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.06

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.06

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.010.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2449]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.10-rc5 Thu May 17 10:09:32 PDT 2007

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.2

Copyright(c) 2004-2007 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 17, io mem 0xe4000000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 18, io base 0x0000b800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1 -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x0000b000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 16, io base 0x0000b400

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.12.0-ioctl (2007-10-02) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: pIII_sse

   pIII_sse  :  2556.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: pIII_sse (2556.800 MB/sec)

raid6: int32x1    501 MB/s

raid6: int32x2    637 MB/s

raid6: int32x4    459 MB/s

raid6: int32x8    367 MB/s

raid6: mmxx1     1552 MB/s

raid6: mmxx2     1710 MB/s

raid6: sse1x1     803 MB/s

raid6: sse1x2    1380 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    1623 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    2180 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x2 (2180 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

rtc: I/O resource 70 is not free.

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.23.

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (22 C)

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 830M Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3 -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

parport_pc 00:07: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,EPP,ECP,DMA]

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:02:00.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:02:00.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139cp 0000:02:05.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:02:05.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf92fa000, 00:05:1c:11:a8:83, IRQ 20

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth1: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf947e000, 00:04:61:72:70:ec, IRQ 21

eth1:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50553 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49.

warning: process `hwsetup' used the deprecated sysctl system call with 1.49.

No dock devices found.

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.28.0 20060524 on minor 0

eth0: link down

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[drm] Setting GART location based on new memory map

[drm] Loading R200 Microcode

[drm] writeback test succeeded in 1 usecs

Bridge firewalling registered

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

                                    [b]FSTAB

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            default,relatime,error=remount -ro      1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            default,relatime,error=remount -ro      0 1

/dev/SWAP               none            swap            sw                                      0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user,exec                     0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,rw,user,exec                     0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

GRUB.CONF

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=81$

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.25-gentoo-r7

# vim:ft=conf:

----------

## Coghan

 *Quote:*   

> ata1.00: ATA-6: HDS722540VLAT20, V31OA6MA, max UDMA/100 

 

Tu disco es IDE de 40Gb normalito, nada especial, lo que te confunde es esto:

 *Quote:*   

> scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access ATA HDS722540VLAT20 V31O PQ: 0 ANSI: 5 

 Que diga scsi 0:0:0:0:, no es más que usa el driver SATA y todos las controladoras SATA (corregidme si me equivoco) son detectadas como si fueran SCSI.

En tu caso utilizaría solo el driver SATA que comentamos más arriba, además de compilar el kernel a mano hasta que puedas corregir genkernel que creo es donde radica tu problema.

El resto está correcto salvo por el fstab, la linea swap debe indicar la partición de la misma donde dice /dev/SWAP

----------

## Jentu

Aunque sin mucha esperanza he probado a hacerlo manualmente la compilacion del nucleo aunque sin initrd ya que desconozco el comando de Gentoo para ello, y me he encontrado con esto :

0300     40209120    hda  driver:ide-disk

  0301          514048     hda1

  0302        1012095     hda2

  0303      38676487     hda3

0340          4194302     hdb    driver: ide-cdrom

No filesystem could mount root, tried :  ext3 ext2 quashfs vfat iso9660 udf

kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:

Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

Aunque creo que lo de hda es por la falta del initrd ( no estoy seguro de ello ), sigo con el mismo problema.

Quiero probar con otros sistemas de archivos por si acaso p.e. ext2. El liveCD soporta ext4 ? hay documentacion de comandos o paquetes necesarios para el tema ?

----------

## Coghan

 *Jentu wrote:*   

> 0300     40209120    hda  driver:ide-disk
> 
>   0301          514048     hda1
> 
>   0302        1012095     hda2
> ...

 

Bien, esto es buena señal, ya te detecta los discos con el driver IDE.

 *Quote:*   

> No filesystem could mount root, tried :  ext3 ext2 quashfs vfat iso9660 udf
> 
> kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:
> 
> Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)

 

Ahora solo te falta marcar en el kernel tu sistema de archivos ext3, ten en cuenta que compilar de forma manual no es igual que genkernel y no te marca muchas opciones, deberás hacerlo tu mismo, pero es la mejor forma de conocer el núcleo. En tu caso para ext3 marca estas opciones:

```
File systems  --->

    <*> Ext3 journalling file system support

        [*]   Ext3 extended attributes

        [*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists

        [*]     Ext3 Security Labels 
```

 *Quote:*   

> Aunque creo que lo de hda es por la falta del initrd ( no estoy seguro de ello ), sigo con el mismo problema.

 No te preocupes por ahora de esto, para comprenderlo mejor nada como el Handbook, y no te olvides de marcar el resto de opciones que te recomienda el manual así como tener en cuenta el resto de tu harware, pero esto último lo puedes hacer después de que consigas iniciar.

 *Quote:*   

> Quiero probar con otros sistemas de archivos por si acaso p.e. ext2. El liveCD soporta ext4 ? hay documentacion de comandos o paquetes necesarios para el tema ?

 Aún no es estable utilizar ext4, no te lo recomendaría salvo que estés instalando un entorno de pruebas, me parece que no es tu caso.

----------

## Jentu

No consigo quitarme ese error con la particion root. 

He estado pensando en los modulos de carga automatica en /etc/modules.autoload.d/ en el que quizas tenga que meter alguno respecto al problema pero no se si son los que carga antes de arrancar el nucleo o cuando lo hace y para que, y como no se los modulos que puedo necesitar ya que no se que modulos hacen referencia a x hardwares por lo tengo realmente dificil y resulta muy absurdo dar palos de ciego ( hacer el tonto ) 

Entonces no se, ...

----------

## opotonil

Tu error es anterior a la carga de modulos, asi que no tiene que ver.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No filesystem could mount root, tried : ext3 ext2 quashfs vfat iso9660 udf 
> 
>  kernel panic - not syncing:VFS: 
> ...

 

¿Sigue apareciendote el mismo error? despues de seguir las instrucciones de Coghan e incluir el sistema de ficheros como parte del nucleo <*> asegurate de no tenerlo como modulo <M> ¿o ha cambiado?

Salu2.

PD: intenta aclararte y enterarte de por donde andas antes de dedicarte a experimentos con ext4, etc. (simplemente es un consejo, no te lo vayas a tomar a mal)

-- EDITADO --

¿Has tocado tu configuracion del grub?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (1,0)
> 
> 

 

Segun el esquema que posteaste anteriormente, si se refiriera a la particion root ¿no tendra que ser?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,2)
> 
> 

 

Segun parece te esta detectando el HD como hda

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 0300 40209120 hda driver:ide-disk 
> 
>  0301 514048 hda1 
> ...

 

y en el ultimo "fstab" que posteaste los referencias como "sda" en vez de "hda" no se si puede tener algo que ver (creo que al nivel que te da el error no pero...)

----------

## Jentu

He recompilado el kernel como 11 o 12 veces con los modulos integrados en el nucleo he probado todo lo leido en el manual sobre el nucleo., y nada.

Pero porque me va ha reconocer como hda si no me deja usar nada como hda durante la instalacion con el livecd o en el sistema chroot, siempre con sda. A parte ya he probado poniendo en el grub hda y en fstab tambien.

Lo de ext4 era para probar ya que iva a probar con otros sistemas de archivos y me daba igual uno que cualquier otro.

Y sin mas, ya me estoy buscando la vida por ahi, y si alguien se le ocurre algo, pues bienvenido sea, un saludo

----------

## Jentu

El error es el mismo despues de haber echo lo que me dijo Coghan, ahora bien, he empezado la instalacion, he probado lo de hda tanto en fstab como el grub y me da un error diferente  

```
Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write
```

Pero haber. Como es posible que arranco el livecd como hda y no puedo acceder al disco, ok 

Arranco el Livecd con 

```
boot: gentoo doscsi
```

Ahora ya puedo acceder al disco y hago todo con sda.

Coghan mira mi dmesg y me confirma lo que pensaba y uso el modulo del nucleo ( no como modulo) para sda, por lo que hago todo bajo sda.

Ahora resulta que despues de hacer todo bajo sda he de poner fstab y grub como hda.

Como es posible que algo tan facil se complique de esta forma tan rara dentro de una misma instalacion y sistema.

El caso es que ahora tengo otro error aunque creo que era el mismo que cuando me decia que editase el dispositivo que creia que era, cuando decia que sda3 no era, al cual le decia /dev/hda y creo que me decia esto mismo, pero con la quemada que tenia no me fije del todo ( estoy casi seguro de que si ) 

```
Root filesystem could not be mounted read/write
```

Osea que estaria igual ...

Espero haberme explicado bien.

Ha, se me olvidaba he mirado las opciones mount de fstab en hda1 y 3 y tienen defaults por lo que doy por echo el -rw.

----------

## AnimAlf

Esto que describes, me ocurrió también cuando instalé 2008.0.

Las ordenes del grub las puedes poner manualmente cuando arrancas, editando, para así no tener que ir arrancando con el Live si es problema de la configuración de grub, que se debe hacer muy pesado.

Cuando compilaste manualmente supongo que modificaste el grub cambiando la opción del kernel root=/dev/ram0 y quitando real_root, ajustando la configuración (cuando más simple sea ésta, mejor. Luego ya le pondrás opciones)

¿has mirado si el archivo /boot/grub/device.map es correcto? Es posible que si en la instalación te lo detecta con sda aún síga así y lo tengas que corregir a mano.

Suerte

----------

## Coghan

 *Jentu wrote:*   

> Pero porque me va ha reconocer como hda si no me deja usar nada como hda durante la instalacion con el livecd o en el sistema chroot, siempre con sda. A parte ya he probado poniendo en el grub hda y en fstab tambien.

 

El kernel del liveCD no tiene nada que ver con el que luego tendrás en el sistema, ten en cuenta que estás descargando un núcleo nuevo y lo estás configurando para que se adapte a tu harware, en el momento de iniciar con este nuevo núcleo el liveCD no influye para nada. En los últimos kernels hay dos drivers que te deben funcionar para tu controladora IDE, uno es el antiguo IDE/ATA y el otro es SATA, lo normal ahora mismo es usar el SATA por ser el que tiene el soporte más actualizado, esto no quiere decir que el otro sea peor. Por este motivo el liveCD te detecta el disco como sda y no como hda.

Tu caso no es complicado, solo necesitas tener los conceptos claros:

Marcar la controladora de disco con <*> en el núcleo, usa la SATA y no marques la IDE para usar de esta manera /dev/sda y olvidarnos de hda

Luego marcar tambien integrado en el núcleo <*> el sistema de fichero que has elegido para formatear las particiones, en tu caso ext3

La configuración del grub.conf. Ten en cuenta la manera de compilar el kernel como te indica el handbook, no es lo mismo la configuración si lo haces con genkernel que si lo haces manualmente

Por ahora céntrate en estos tres puntos por este orden, una vez los comprendas y consigas iniciar con tu nuevo núcleo podrás seguir configurando el kernel con el resto de opciones.

Una vez hayas configurado el kernel con make menuconfig y antes de seguir con los siguientes pasos, dinos la salida de estos comandos para confirmar si realmente has activado bien las opciones que necesitas:

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep EXT3
```

Para ver si tienes activado el sistema de archivos ext3

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep PIIX
```

Para comprobar la controladora que has habilitado.

También existen otros dos drivers intel para PIIX, intenta probarlos por ver, están como SATA así que te detectaría el disco como sda.

```
< >   Intel PATA MPIIX support

< >   Intel PATA old PIIX support
```

Confirmanos cada punto de los que te indico como lo estás haciendo para poder ayudarte. Por ahora intentaría aprender el funcionamiento del kernel (me refiero a como compilarlo e instalarlo) y hacerlo manualmente antes de saltar a genkernel, este es más fácil y te instala en menos pasos un núcleo, pero si hay complicaciones es siempre mejor saber que hace en cada momento nuestro sistema. La filosofía sobre la que se sienta gentoo es esa misma, tomar nosotros el control de todo nuestro sistema para adaptarlo a nuestra necesidades.

----------

